# 2nd Verizon Stratosphere OTA - GC1



## daventodd (Nov 29, 2011)

Many thought that it wouldn't happen, but here we are. Surprisingly, Verizon has _gracefully_ given the Strat users another OTA update, this time dubbed "GC1". Hopefully our talented and dilligent devs will update to the current version, if it has any improvements, that is.

The current additions/changes can be found here.

If you would like further information concerning the newest OTA, Verizon has more info and instructions on their site.


----------



## PhantomZwei (Jul 10, 2012)

I hope to see some development as well, the strat has been pretty dead lately.


----------

